# Hymer rooflight blind



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Hymer rooflight blind

Our 1996 Hymer has the usual wind up rooflight but has no blind for insulation or blackout.
I can see no way to fit one because of the rounded corners (making it impossible to fit within the opening) and the winder being so close to the opening edge (making a surface mounted blind difficult). The supplied clip-on cover keeps falling off.
Has anyone solved this problem?
Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi hymaway,

not sure exactly what the rooflight looks like on your van but have you thought about getting some of that internal insulated foil used for camper windscreens cutting to size, binding the edges and fitting suction discs to hold it to the rooflight, we modified an old internal siverscreen to fit our heki rooflight like this and it works a treat.

All the neccessary bits are available from CAK tanks.

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

pete.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi hymaway

My van has the blinds/screen fitted. I'm sure i either read a post or someone told me that when you get the proper kit from Hymer, they give you a spacer to make the handle sit lower, which mine does.

I'll take a pic if it helps.

In fact maybe you can just get the spacer kit on it's own.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks RR644 & peejay
I guess the proper Hymer kit would be expensive, but I may ring tomorrow just to find out.
The silver screens idea is nice and simple, but I find putting the front screens on to be the worst job ever, without adding more! Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## 96772 (Nov 22, 2005)

We had the original "net curtain" flyscreen which had knicker elastic around the hem for slipping over top of the roof vent opening.

So we bought a new cassette system incorporating a slide-over flyscreen and blind. Its in a nice light grey plastic and looks the part.

It comes in kit form and you put it all together, then lay it up to the roof vent and screw it to the ceiling fore and aft. The original vent winder doesn't interfere with it. 

Deepcar supply them.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks SundayDriver, the Deepcar type blinds sound just what we need. Do you know how much they cost and whether they do mail order?


----------



## 96772 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hymaway

I can't remember the price - I think I may have got the kit FOC when I picked up the van from Deepcar. I do remember fitting it once I got home and it was very simple. 

The only downside is that being horizontal, the sliding mesh gets dead flies/dust on it and you have to partially slide it forward then twist your arm up into the space above it to clean it.

Give Dirk or Ines a call, I'm sure they'd post one out to you.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Sundaydriver- I may give Deepcar a call in a minute, but I'm sure it's going to be expensive.
I have had a price for a quilted type from www.vancomfort.co.uk at £19 inc postage. We have this type for the cab windows but has anyone used one of these on a rooflight and are they very effective?
The original Hymer padded rooflight screen we had was pretty useless at stopping the condensation so we don't bother with it anymore.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Hymaway
Have you seen these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8017464819&ssPageName=ADME:L:DS:UK:8


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks LC1962
I've got those on the 2 smaller vents but not on the larger 20" x 32" vent.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Dont know if you have solved the problem yet but hymer have a insulated blackout vent cover for the wind up vent....if you wind it up you should see 6 small acrylic studs on the underside of the vent these locate the press studs on the blind that clips to it ..we clip in the blind and wind back down! we were lucky ours came with a full set of internal and external winter blinds

Regards
Captaingking


----------

